# Fnally broke out the Canon DSL



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Your signature reminds me of a thought about all the pictures I needed to take to
get one that I thought actually was even close to noteworthy.
When first I started, I thought about one out of 10,000 was a keeper.
As you take more shots the number should drop. But don't hold your breath on it.
Especially in an aquarium. Hopefully you don't have to fight an autofocus as I do.


----------



## DW Sites (Mar 4, 2016)

Raymond S. said:


> Hopefully you don't have to fight an autofocus as I do.


I have a really nice lens. 
I can switch it to Manual Focus.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I guess if I were photographing a med or large fish it might work out OK but
small fish in most cases are too small for my autofocus to recognize and that
means it focuses on the nearest larger object.
Hopefully not all autofocuses work like mine.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi DW Sites,

Personally I think photography adds a whole new dimension to my hobby; a photo allows me to sit and critique my 'scapes without jumping up to mess with the fish, plants, filters, etc.


----------



## DW Sites (Mar 4, 2016)

Bump:


----------

